

Democrat Governor: Legalizing Pot Was ‘Reckless.’ a New Study Proves Him Right - livestyle
http://dailysignal.com/2014/10/08/dem-gov-legalizing-pot-colo-reckless-new-study-proves-right

======
dreamweapon
The mainstream body of opinion in favor of legalization does not assert (or in
any way rely on the hypothesis) that it is "harmless" or "non-addictive."
Right away the author is making a (rather tired and puerile) straw man attack,
and insulting our intelligence in doing so. It becomes very difficult to take
an interest in anything he says after that.

